# carte mere bruler ou power supply?!?



## Olivier Nadeau (23 Septembre 2003)

bon rebonjour, suite a mon msg sur le disque dur de mon nouveau G4 j'ai d'autre question.  Premierement, je voudrais savoir, comment savoir si c'est le mother board qui es bruler ou bien le boitier d'alimentation ...comment puis-je faire les tests pour le determiner.  Pck presentement je me retrouve avec un bo Quicksilver, sans disque dur, sans lecteur cd, sans carte video, et sans ram...alors j'aimerais bien me le monter pour avoir n bonne petit machine, donc comment savoir koi faire avec ca? 

L'amener a un tech?!?

En tk merci de vos reponse


----------

